# bmx store in dresden



## W4hlurn3 (11. Mai 2005)

hey nen freund fährt demnächst nach dresden und fragt, was es da so für gute bmx shops gibt... also die auch was hermachen, net so nen kleiner laden wo se mal nen kinderbmx verkaufen oder so... gut wär mit adresse oder beschreibung


----------



## jimbim (11. Mai 2005)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooogle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## W4hlurn3 (11. Mai 2005)

hey "mr.ichbinseitmaiimibcangemeldetundschreigoogle" wie wärs wenn du als neuling im forum mal net so ne welle schiebst und alle mit ihrem sufu und google geschrei nicht nachmachst... 
also is wer produktiv und kann nen paar shops nennen?


----------



## W4hlurn3 (11. Mai 2005)

hey "mr.ichbinseitmaiimibcangemeldetundschreigoogle" wie wärs wenn du als neuling im forum mal net so ne welle schiebst und alle mit ihrem sufu und google geschrei nicht nachmachst... 
also is wer produktiv und kann nen paar shops nennen?


----------



## Flatpro (11. Mai 2005)

W4hlurn3 schrieb:
			
		

> hey "mr.ichbinseitmaiimibcangemeldetundschreigoogle" wie wärs wenn du als neuling im forum mal net so ne welle schiebst und alle mit ihrem sufu und google geschrei nicht nachmachst...
> also is wer produktiv und kann nen paar shops nennen?


dobbelkorn


----------



## Renegado (11. Mai 2005)

Das war ein eiskalter (mit dummer stimme gesagt) *Headshot* für den armen jungen ^^


----------



## Flatpro (11. Mai 2005)

Renegado schrieb:
			
		

> Das war ein eiskalter (mit dummer stimme gesagt) *Headshot* für den armen jungen ^^


hm joa


----------

